

Three Israeli Femme-preneurs To Keep an Eye On - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/02/three-israeli-femme-preneurs-to-keep-an-eye-on/

======
superjared
The comments are interesting. My favorite:

 _I don’t think I can name any female SEOs…

Should I be ashamed?_

------
abalashov
I'm not trying to hate on female progress or pretty Israeli women or anything
- not by any means! But, really, what is significant about the fact that they
are female here? At all?

